# Frustrated hunter



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey guys, 
I just want your opinon on this. The last couple of years I have hunted with my dad and a friend and his dad. Last year my dad wasnt able to hunt with me because he was on TDY, but my question is. Whenever my friend and his dad get a deer they expect me to field dress it for them, it gets to the point where we are just standing around the deer and nothign but silence, and then they'll be well lets get it field dressed.

I don't mind fielddressing other people's deer because it just gives me more experience, but the worst part is they even give the meat to me, not just some of it but all of it. Now i am friends with these people, but in my mind these 2 should be hunting gophers rather then deer, and this year I think I mite just say something about it to them. I'm not trying to take people's hunting rights away I'm just saying that why go out and kill a deer and have someone else clean it and butcher it for you and you don't even eat it because you don't like the taste.

In my mind these people would be better off walking the trees for the real hunters. I just want your guys opinion on this and if you think I should tell these 2 how I feel. I know you guys are probally thinking find somebody else to hunt with, but it's tough when they hunt the same land as i do.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

When I was a young lad back in the early 60's I hunted with my dad and 2 of his friends I watched the first deer being dressed. From there on I was expected to dress the rest. It's called the seniority system :lol: 
Then when I started hunting with friends my own age we taught the one with the least hunting experience to dress all the deer. You can only become good at it by repetition. :wink: And so the tradition goes. Heck I haven't gutted a deer for a long time. That's what you young uns are for. :beer: 
As far as the meat there are plenty of folks I know that love venision that shouldn't be a problem.
Sorry I don't think I helped your situation.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm thinking these 2 vegetarians probably think they are doing you a favor with providing you with free meat and all of you get to share an annual experience together that goes with deer hunting.

You field dress for the meat.

If you enjoy the meat and the friendship, I would say nothing. The last few years it seems I've been doing 90% of the field dressing, doesn't bother me.


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

But why hunt then if all you want to do is kill something. Im 18 years old and maybe Im blowing this out of proportion but in my mind if you go out and shoot a deer do the deer an honor and eat it. That's how they did it back in the day, and it's people that just shoot for the fun of killing something that gives hunting a bad rap. These are the people that take the 400-500 yard quartering away shots, very unethical shots.

As far as field dressing goes, I also believe that if you shoot a deer you should feild dress it,. I don't have any problems with a person who is very good as it volunteering to do it, but the excuse I get from my hunting partners is they have a weak stomach and can't stand to do that. but that just doesnt make to much sense to me because they sure as hell don't have a problem putting a 30/06 shell through it's body and watching a deer struggle to get back onto it's feet after getting hit in the leg. I'm just trying to find out peoples opinion on this and hopefully get some good threads goin.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I think they are feeding you a line about the weak stomach... they can do it. but get more enjoyment out of snookering you into it. Kinda like Tom Sawyer painting the fence... :lol:


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

No see I dont even think these guys would know where to cut, because they really aren't educated in deer hunting, their just educated in shooting a gun.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

When I shot my fisrt deer at 16,my dad field dressed it.....after that he handed me the knife.They are taking advantage of you.And you are letting them do it.

If you are standing right there....then hand them the knife and give instructions.....better yet,tell them before you start hunting that you will only dress YOUR deer and only take home YOUR deer.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

My dad field dressed 1 deer his whole life, and that was only cuz no 1 was around to do it. He shot 30-40 deer in his life and I field dressed 98% of them. I still do most of the field dressing for my crew. Not cuz I have to, but cuz I like to, that and the fact that I can do it in about a minute and a half. I like guttin' them it brings me closer to the animal.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I love the guys that say Uhh I forgot my knife or I'll go get the pick up. I don't mind gutting other peoples deer because I dont' have the patience to stand there and watch them poke around for a half hour. I usually grab the knive and get my sagen saw out and finish the job for them. So we can get hunting again.

Now about your hunting partners. FIND NEW ONES!! All you need to do is hook up with another hunting buddy or party. Start working on it now in case they hunt a different unit which would be excellent for you because then you really have a good excuse to ditch them. Plus you are 18 years old now, go out on your own find new areas to hunt so you can enjoy yourself and not have to worry about these two dorks.

I am a firm believer that shooting, dressing, skinning, and processing your OWN deer is part of the hunt.

good luck buddy. Deer hunting is only a couple short weeks a year, you don't need guys like that dragging you down during that precious time in the fall.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

I've probably field dressed and butchered a hundered or more deer in my life and frankly don't mind at all as it all part of the whole experience. The other reason is respect for the animal, as I've seen enuf guys make a real hash of a simple process. Bright green stomach contents inside the body cavity and urine soaked hams would make anyone dislike venison. Its also the reason to butcher your own rather the take it to a commercial processor where a couple hundred animals are hang in the cooling room on opening weekend.
Having said that... you're not talking about field dressing at all, but rather hunting ethics. Yeh, like you I don't know if I'd enjoy hunting with someone who is out there just to kill something and has no respect for whats is really going on out there.
I guess I'd probably forget to bring my knife with me, since that bad wrist sprain, carpel tunnel,burn, rash, etc. has been acting up lately... I'd, however, be happy to teach such a simple proceedure. If they don't have a knife in the field, which is a hint in itself. I'd just say, "well we should go back to camp/town and get/buy one." Or "Jeez... to bad this one will spoil, but you can bring a knife tomorrow when you shoot at another one!" That should help you evaluate your hunting partners.
Bottom line is anyone with an empty shell casing in his rifle, a legal deer tag in his pocket, and a dead deer at his feet is responsible for what becomes of that animal from that point on, and you need to help them prepare for this, the most important and responsible part of the hunt. You are helping them mistake can't for won't.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have one rule You Kill you field dress it. I am an inexperienced deer hunter so hats of to all of your own rules , but that one is mine! If someone shot a deer and expected me to fielddress it No Way, unless I get all the tenderloin. :wink:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well if its your dad, go hunting with him and enjoy it. Some day he won't be there to go with you. And if you don't want the meat, check for an organization that will take it. I know sportman against hunger will take it in SD, but it might have to be professionally processed. If that is the case, let your hunting partners know what you intend to do and make them pay for it.


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

I don;t mind the extra meat, and I really do enjoy just hunting with my dad and nobody else, It's more relaxing and enjoyable when it's just him and me. but usually there are many people out in about where we are hunting, and many people just invite themselves to come with us. . 
I've decided that I am going to offer to sharpen my friends knife and buy him a field dressing book for so hopefully they will learn a lil in the off-season, but come hunting season the knife will be in their hands if it's their deer. I'll still offer some pointers on the process. All i want from these guys is to take the process of hunting seriously. These 2 guys aren't the only people in the world like this I realize. There are just so many people that go out the 2 weeks of hunting season and expect everything to be handed to them. And then theirs the people that put in all the extra time they have to scouting, finding sheds, planting food plots, and ect.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

You kill it you clean it. That's my policy, i'll show somebody once how to do it, i mean it's not that hard, after that it's on them. Cleaning/ field dressing is part of the hunt. If you can't do all the parts then stay at home till you learn. That's goes for me and my buddies but when it comes to my dad, i feel the least i can do is clean the animals for him. Look at what he has done for me my whole life. Just my two cents


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I say if you kill it you clean it unless you will pay me $20.00. Then I will do it. I always carry a bunch of rubber surgical gloves with me and a few knives. I do not like to get the blood on me. So if you do not like the blood either I will give you some gloves and a knife to use. If you want i will let you know what to do and help hold the animal.

I guess I do not like processing the animal if I could trade gutting for processing I would take them up on that.

If I was in your position I would just tell those people I am not sure when we are going. Then just go and if they ask OH YEAH SORRY ABOUT THAT I FORGOT.

As far as the just killing something goes. The game and fish should issue a new type of permit it also comes with a metal band that has your license number on it then you just let it lay after you tagged it. I would say for does only. The cost should be a little over double.


----------

